# Plasti dip whole CC???



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

I've searched and seen people do parts... What about the entire car? has anyone done some crazy color schemes? Curious to see.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

There is a camouflage one on here some place.


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

Will22 said:


> There is a camouflage one on here some place.


I remember seeing that one. Was looking for shades of blue perhaps.


----------



## CC808 (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

That looks cool..although I would never do that to mine.


----------



## marcinito (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm about to wrap my entire CC just not sure what color.
Matte black or military green ?
No plasti dip for me


----------



## marcinito (Jul 13, 2012)

CC808 said:


>


this BTW is a digitally printed full vehicle wrap.


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

marcinito said:


> I'm about to wrap my entire CC just not sure what color.
> Matte black or military green ?
> No plasti dip for me


You have a white CC right? How about matte white?? Or matte red


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Red would look awesome


----------



## CCdave (Jan 13, 2013)

marcinito said:


> I'm about to wrap my entire CC just not sure what color.
> Matte black or military green ?
> No plasti dip for me


I priced wrapping mine with flat blue. they wanted $2600, i couldnt justify spending that much to cover my car in a giant sticker.

kinda like this:


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

I have a friend that just started a company and wants to do some advertising so I offered to let him use my car. I'm not to fond of the matte white. Matte red may be a great idea but I so love that matte blue above.


----------



## marcinito (Jul 13, 2012)

check out 3m 1080 series vinyl or Avery supreme wrap film for color ideas.

Since mine is white i wont be doing matte white 
I've done about 5 cars in matte black including my previous Nissan and they all looked great imo.
Better/more expensive car always makes it look more attractive. I did one carbon fiber and it looked weird to me, but owner of car was extremely happy. 


google vw CC wrap or vw CC matte wrap for some camo and matte color ideas.

Peter I will bring over swatches of whats out there and we will take it from there 
If we can wrap two CC on same day in two different colors that would be something else.


----------



## marcinito (Jul 13, 2012)

CCdave said:


> I priced wrapping mine with flat blue. they wanted $2600, i couldnt justify spending that much to cover my car in a giant sticker.
> 
> kinda like this:



Owner of expensive car has a much greater expectations. 
Reason why your quote was so high is that person or company figured you would expect nothing but perfection. 2600 is very high quote btw 
It takes time to wrap entire car so it looks like a paint job. I did my own Nissan Maxima in 14 hours !!! (it usually takes 5.5 hours to do commercial wrap) 

And for the record wrap vinyl/film protects paint job, as long as it's done by professional and removed within 3 years.


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

marcinito said:


> check out 3m 1080 series vinyl or Avery supreme wrap film for color ideas.
> 
> Since mine is white i wont be doing matte white
> I've done about 5 cars in matte black including my previous Nissan and they all looked great imo.
> ...


Red matte would be nice,but i think that i would have to plasti dip black all chrome parts , and get nice black rims

Or audi red or blue then chrome can stay ,

Or do wooden sides and make Rot CC


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

I will be dipping mine the end of this month in a custom pearl blue for a show. Great idea and product if you do it right. 

Look up rubber-wrapped on Facebook. That is Jay. He runs a business doing it. His cc was the camo one, but it has seen many colors. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Antmo920 (Feb 26, 2013)

I just ordered my dip kit last night. Doing red with a satin type finish. Hopefully the weather around me clears up soon and ill get it done.


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

Bthasht said:


> I will be dipping mine the end of this month in a custom pearl blue for a show. Great idea and product if you do it right.
> 
> Look up rubber-wrapped on Facebook. That is Jay. He runs a business doing it. His cc was the camo one, but it has seen many colors.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2





Antmo920 said:


> I just ordered my dip kit last night. Doing red with a satin type finish. Hopefully the weather around me clears up soon and ill get it done.


Please show us the progress with photos! Good luck guys!


----------



## CCdave (Jan 13, 2013)

marcinito said:


> Owner of expensive car has a much greater expectations.
> Reason why your quote was so high is that person or company figured you would expect nothing but perfection. 2600 is very high quote btw
> It takes time to wrap entire car so it looks like a paint job. I did my own Nissan Maxima in 14 hours !!! (it usually takes 5.5 hours to do commercial wrap)
> 
> And for the record wrap vinyl/film protects paint job, as long as it's done by professional and removed within 3 years.


thats not my porsche. I have a CC r-line...its not a high end car i this area, although my expectations are high. it is a brand new car, so im not going to want a hack job.

I just dont think they wanted to do it, so they quoted me high to get rid of me. the guy was kind of a prick.


----------



## marcinito (Jul 13, 2012)

CCdave said:


> thats not my porsche. I have a CC r-line...its not a high end car i this area, although my expectations are high. it is a brand new car, so im not going to want a hack job.
> 
> I just dont think they wanted to do it, so they quoted me high to get rid of me. the guy was kind of a prick.


I hear what you are saying. I did porshe once and expectation was that a wrap looks like paint job.
Trick about full color wrap is that it needs to be done in way that lasts 3 years and it has to look like a paint job otherwise what is the point ? Make no mistake 2600 quote was a crime or simply way out of this job.


I want to see this dip enitre car in person, since my experience with plasti dip in past did not turn out so great.


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Some others have mentioned this, but a vinyl wrap would be far more effective than plasti-dip for this application.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

aeproberts21 said:


> Some others have mentioned this, but a vinyl wrap would be far more effective than plasti-dip for this application.


If one wants to keep the color for a long period of time yes a wrap is best. However, plasti dip is well priced do people like me can change colors every show:thumbup:

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

your going to need alot of cans of plastic dip


----------



## browncc (Oct 16, 2012)

you can buy it buy the gallon and use a spray gun


----------



## marcinito (Jul 13, 2012)

How long does plastidip last without showing any imperfections ?


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Bthasht said:


> If one wants to keep the color for a long period of time yes a wrap is best. However, plasti dip is well priced do people like me can change colors every show:thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


To each their own... go for it. But I have a feeling it might look OK from a distance and look like a complete mess when you are up close, which for a show would kind of defeat the purpose. 

Post the results though.... certainly can't hurt to try.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

aeproberts21 said:


> To each their own... go for it. But I have a feeling it might look OK from a distance and look like a complete mess when you are up close, which for a show would kind of defeat the purpose.
> 
> Post the results though.... certainly can't hurt to try.


Nothing wrong with Plastidip if you do it right. If you use spray cans or don't use enough coats, it is going to come out bad. But if you use a spray gun, it will come out just fine.


----------



## 3JettaLeprachaun (Jun 18, 2008)

MY buddy Jay has plastidipped his CC like once a week for the past few months. The car was also featured in Euro Tuner with a camo wrap on it. He is the owner of Rubber-Wrap.com check em out on facebook but here are a few shots of the CC... 

 
 
 
 
 
 
 

How it comes off


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

aeproberts21 said:


> To each their own... go for it. But I have a feeling it might look OK from a distance and look like a complete mess when you are up close, which for a show would kind of defeat the purpose.
> 
> Post the results though.... certainly can't hurt to try.


It is gorgeous up close as well. See this is not the rattle can plasti dip from home depot. I don't use dipyourcar products either. I spray out off a regular automotive paint gun just as regular paint. No problems or worries about finish. Now rookies yeah they will have a problem.

I know it's hated and don't really care at all. Ill post my car in here when done including close up shots to silence the hate.:thumbup:

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm thinking that it would be a great idea for our (UK) winters to stop all the crap like salt and tar that we get on our cars over the winter. I know someone that used it on his wheels over the winter and it lasted really well. He had diamond cut wheels and wanted some protection from the dreaded white worm and it worked.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Will22 said:


> I'm thinking that it would be a great idea for our (UK) winters to stop all the crap like salt and tar that we get on our cars over the winter. I know someone that used it on his wheels over the winter and it lasted really well. He had diamond cut wheels and wanted some protection from the dreaded white worm and it worked.


This is what most people that pay someone to do it use it for. There are many colors, but clear is also an option if one wanted to retain their stock color.

Sent from an old rotary galaxy s3


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

browncc said:


> you can buy it buy the gallon and use a spray gun


yes, and don't forget the thinner


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Give me till may. Ill post pics with new wheels on as well to show its true quality.

Sent from an old rotary galaxy s3


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Ill their some examples up now for reference before I do my whole cc. I had my rear valence painted body color along with a new trunk painted due to someone backing into my car. You must wait 6 months after painting to dip.

So here are some examples. Now this is not cake for everyone, but if you can paint try it out. As you can see from some pics it truly is not a hot mess up close.



























































































As you can see here the finish is smooth no texture. You must know what your doing with a paint gun and the general rules of painting. Not a Joe blow open box gorgeous thing. If you are interested or want info pm me ill gladly explain. As you can see I also do custom mix not regular colors. I also play with flake sometimes as well


Sent from an old rotary galaxy s3


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm just going to throw this in here.


















It's plasti dipped

Sent from an old rotary galaxy s3


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

WOW


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Bthasht said:


> I'm just going to throw this in here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work on the plasti dip, you or a company spray the car. 

What color is it?


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Rlinetexas said:


> Nice work on the plasti dip, you or a company spray the car.
> 
> What color is it?


I run a side business doing it. This is a custom satin sea foam pearl I mixed up.

Thanks guys

Sent from an old rotary galaxy s3


----------



## smariom (Apr 23, 2013)

Any one in the San Diego area in this thread want to chim in on the heat? How does either Plasti Dip or wrap hold up in the heat? I like the look of both, and would want to do this myself, just a matter of the learning curve... I'm interested....


----------



## JerryVO (Dec 6, 2010)

3JettaLeprachaun said:


>


That looks amazing!



Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah I got it mixed to change colors in lighting as well



















Sent from an old rotary galaxy s3


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Wheels looks great....if u dipped the car the color of the wheels that would've looked bad ass


----------



## GoldsteinLaw (Jun 14, 2011)

*NOTE: wrote this quick no spell check or grammar corrections*

Bringing this back from the dead to give some motivation to some as well as the trade secret that took me a while to research. This method worked perfectly for me, im sure the real shops might use another method, teqnique or product... But they also wont tell you what it is as its their business... 

I had zero experience painting with anything but here are the secrets to getting it to come out good

1. Tapeing is the most important but also not leaving gaps so the paint doesnt connect to itself
2. Buying an electric spray gun (buy the best model at home depot) as the real paint guns use too much air and it will dry before it hits your car. I actually returned the gun after still full of paint lol
3. Thinning out the paint as much as possible... You want it no thicker than 50/50 but ideally all the way close to 70 thinner 30 paint... And what you use believe it or not is colman (sp?) camp fuel as its the same chemical plastidip uses (look it up yourself) minus a small amount of extra similar additive they add but its not necessary.
4. Finally... Lots of thin layers... I mean lots.. Because your mixture is almost like the consistency of 1% milk you need lots of layers... If it was thicker it wouldnt go on as smooth... But you want tons of coats because its easier to take off... The thicker the better. Any area i went thin on took me longer to remove.
5. When painting the hood since i had no experience i didnt know what that nozzle at tye tip of the gun was... Turns out is for verticall spraying and horrizontal... When paintinng everything else it came out good... If you dont turn the nozzle you will get a rhino liner finish...
6. Plastidip is 100% correctable...after messing up my hood i simply took rubber gloves and the paint thinner (camp fuel) and ran my hands all over the hood re-melting the plastidip until it was smooth since I ran out of paint... Then gave it one thin coat and you couldnt even tell... Very forgiving stuff.

COST: 2 gallons of plasti dip from over priced local shop @ $80 each
Good green Tape $15
Spray gun $250 (returnable in dick form dirty or good guy form clean... They will take it either way)
2-3 gallons collman camp fuel $20 ea.
Your time $0... Someone elses $???
*Sub TOTAL: $485 with spray gun
Grand TOTAL $235 after spray gun return*

Again no experience just some google researching.


----------

